# Resident's visa needed to rent?



## Richdubai (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi, this is just a quick question but I can't seem to get a straight answer. I am moving to Dubai in 10 days and have been advised by my work it will take 15 days to get my resident's visa sorted out during which time I will be staying in a hotel next to the airport.

I would rather get into my own flat ASAP but I have been told by one HR person I cannot rent until I have my residents visa, another HR person has told me I don't need one to rent.

Does anyone know?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I still don't know the official answer but we recently got our own place without our residency visa. I did however get my company to issue me a letter stating that my residency visa is in process. With this letter, the tenancy contract was issued and DEWA also accepted this letter for water/electricity hookup.

On that note, it might really take you about 2 weeks to find a place. It might be worth taking your time looking for a place if you have a hotel so you don't end up in a place you don't like.


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have to agree completely to w man, don't rush finding a place! Come here, look around the different areas and figure out what you like. I was first thinking the same as you and tried researching as much as possible from back home so I would find a place quickly but have to say it was extremly useful that the real estate agent took me around many different areas, get a feeling about distances and figure out which area I would feel comfortable in. 

Every person you ask will have a different opinion on places so you can only find out for yourself! 
Good luck with that!


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

Technically, you can't do anything without a resident visa. Lease an apartment, open a bank account, cell phone service, and pretty much anything that you have to put in your name. I'm going through it right now and it's a huge pain!

They're may be ways around the system, but I'm not aware of them and honestly don't want to be. I think that the best thing to do is to be patient. If things go wrong here in the UAE it will make your situation a lot more difficult then it is now.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Provided that your company has indeed started the process of your Residence Visa Application, a letter confirming that is normally sufficient to rent an apartment as well as opening a bank account.


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

What W man said is 100% correct ..don't be in rush,especially your company providing accomodation.
I shifted from Abu Dhabi to Dubai (Both in UAE) ..but still I needed 1 month to find asuitable place for me .


----------



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi

couldnt agree more we rented from Simon at PK Rentals for 6 weeks in a great serviced apt then extended it while we made a decision.

Rents are going down stil but more important you know where you want to live etc etc.

Take your time Ciao


----------



## selçuk (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My name is Matthew. Im currently living in the UK but moving to Dubai in mid October to look for work.

I dont know anyone in UAE and really just looking to make new friend's/contacts before i arrive to maybe help me stand on my own two feet when i arrive as i dont really know how thing's work through there. Im especially looking for advice/help/assistance finding a place to stay upon my arrival. If anyone can help me please feel free to contact me or reply to this ad.


----------



## selçuk (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi bro!
I am same stuation at now.I don't know anything about moving and I bought my plan ticket on 25 january.
My company dont help to me for finding property and I haven't residaace visa.
where will you stay?do you find a hotel?
I am looking for roomate on dubbizle.com but I don't belive and trust.I can't see room photo and price.I will work Jafza I think I will rent studio in discovery garden but I don't know how do it


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

selçuk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Matthew. Im currently living in the UK but moving to Dubai in mid October to look for work.
> 
> I dont know anyone in UAE and really just looking to make new friend's/contacts before i arrive to maybe help me stand on my own two feet when i arrive as i dont really know how thing's work through there. Im especially looking for advice/help/assistance finding a place to stay upon my arrival. If anyone can help me please feel free to contact me or reply to this ad.


This is one subject that has been discussed to death! If you do a search, there are a lot of forum members who have previously posted websites, one of which is Dubizzle, and also recommended agents that they have used. Real Estate agencies are everywhere in the UAE - you simply need to walk into one of the offices and take it from there. Newspapers also have a property section, which you can again consult.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Lenochka said:


> Provided that your company has indeed started the process of your Residence Visa Application, a letter confirming that is normally sufficient to rent an apartment as well as opening a bank account.


This is entirely incorrect. Officially a property agent cannot rent a property to a client without the residency visa in place. A letter stating a visa is under process means nothing.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Officially perhaps. Officially (as per DEWA's website) they can not hook up your DEWA connection without your residency either. When we called their customer service on the other hand - they said a letter from our employer would be sufficient. Then when we visited their branch to setup our DEWA connection, they saw my passport and asked if I had my residency, when I said no, he immediately asked if I had a letter from my company.

Not sure what official is anymore. I can see an agent making things up to make a 'sale' but why would DEWA accept the letter? they really have nothing to gain by breaking the rules.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> This is entirely incorrect. Officially a property agent cannot rent a property to a client without the residency visa in place. A letter stating a visa is under process means nothing.


Well, i have rented an apartment AND had DEWA hook up my power and water connection based on such a letter


----------

